# Do the codes 78812 and 78815 include administration of the drug?



## JReinhart (Dec 8, 2016)

Do CPT codes 78812 and 78815 include the administration of the drug used for imaging with the PET scan? The description doesn't specifically say so.

And if it doesn't - would you include the administration codes from the 96XXX series for the administration of the drug?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nestes22 (Dec 23, 2016)

look in the beginning of the Nuclear Medicine subcategory in the Radiology section, my 2016 cpt manual has this on pg.464. 

There is a note there that states 

- "The services listed do not include the radiopharmaceutical or drug. To separately report supply of diagnostic and therapeutic radiopharmaceuticals and drugs, use the appropriate supply code(s), in addition to the procedure code."

I read this to include all codes from 78012-7999.


----------



## cindyhorn66@yahoo.com (Jul 27, 2017)

for a Pet/Ct-78815 you should be billing the A9552 (FDG) and this will get paid by Novitas. Be sure to include the invoice price you pay for the drug.


----------

